# Home made pinch pouch



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey all,

I'm a dedicated pfs style shooter and I have recently acquired some nice ttf and ott slingshots. I did not want to have any fork hits on my beauties. I recently saw some pinch pouches online and also on aliexpress which are suppose to help with a clean release and help alleviate fork hits.

Before I purchased a pinch pouch I decided to try an idea that came to me after looking at these pouches. I'm not sure if this was tried by anyone before here on the forums, but if it has, sorry for the re-post.

I made my pinch pouch from a pigskin warrior pouch, awesome pouch btw and thanks Berk!. Its real soft and pinches around the ammo real well. I used electrical tape, a small strand of the inner string of paracord, and the outer sheath of paracord for the knot.

I shot 3/8 steel and marbles with it since those are what I primarily shoot. And I was very happy with the results and no forkhits! I did not experience any delay in loading the pouch. I shot about 100 rounds. It works great!

Thanks for checking it out all!

Sling On!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for stopping by skarrd!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Too cool man, gotta try that out


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Too cool man, gotta try that out


Raventree, my fellow paracordist! Yah try it out bro, works pretty well! Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks like that should work pretty well. Very nice!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Looks like that should work pretty well. Very nice!


Thanks bro!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I like this idea. Do you think the concept will work for wider forks? I'm having a little trouble seeing how the ammo stays in there. I'll have to make one and fine out though!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

C5.....thinking again. Now I am thinking something too....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

SamuaraiSamoht, thanks for taking a peek!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Tag!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I like this idea. Do you think the concept will work for wider forks? I'm having a little trouble seeing how the ammo stays in there. I'll have to make one and fine out though!


Thanks for stopping by Mikey! Yah it should work with wider forks as long as you draw far enough. When you pull on the string, the ammo is pinched or sandwiched between the pouch. When you release, it will allow for a smooth even release. When you shoot with a plain pouch, the way you hold the ammo together with the way you release the pouch, determines if you will get a fork hit or not.

I wonder if this type of pouch would be allowed in competitions? Would this be considered cheating?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> C5.....thinking again. Now I am thinking something too....
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Mo! Can't wait to see what's goin through your mind buddy!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

BC, thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Like the idea but don't unterstand the need in your case.
You mentioned that you shoot pfs so i guess you are very familiar with the twist and tweak thing. So why to bring in a new variable that affects your shooting routine?
I shoot pfs the main time and when i switch to a normal wide gap frame i twist and tweak anyway.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bootsmann said:


> Like the idea but don't unterstand the need in your case.
> You mentioned that you shoot pfs so i guess you are very familiar with the twist and tweak thing. So why to bring in a new variable that affects your shooting routine?
> I shoot pfs the main time and when i switch to a normal wide gap frame i twist and tweak anyway.


Thanks for checking it out Bootsmann. Yah, it's my own personal preference. I just want to be able to shoot all ways without getting any fork hits. I've decided my dedicated pfs shooting will be done holding the frame in my left hand. Regular OTT with no twist or tweak and TTF will be done with the frame in my right hand.

I also found when I twist and tweak with a normal wide gap, I found my shots were low. When I adjusted, I didn't have a clear sight picture. The fork tip would cover my target. I wasn't enjoying my normal wide gap slingshots I acquired. I also didn't want to have a fork hit on my frames. This type of pouch helped me with the normal wide gap frames and with my sight picture. And I enjoy the normal wide gap frames with the challenge of shooting them with my off hand. But that's just me. Hopefully this type of pouch or others like it will help others as well.

Sling On my brothers and sisters!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Covert5 said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > I like this idea. Do you think the concept will work for wider forks? I'm having a little trouble seeing how the ammo stays in there. I'll have to make one and fine out though!
> ...


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for stopping by Kawkan!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ibojoe, thanks for checking it out! I wasn't aware Spanish style shooters have them. Thanks I will look into it!

Questions? Awesome fire away bro! It has helped me with my accuracy because it allows for a smooth even release. Since you are an archer I think it would be easy for you and help you. The ammo is held in real well. I made an updated version because the paracord knot was giving me a blister. I will post new pics and a video soon!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Do it! I'm very intrigued by the idea, and would love to have a closer look at your attachment method. My initial attempt caused too much warping on my pouch, but that may just be due to the quality of leather I'm using.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've seen this idea a few times over the years... Skropi was the last to explore the concept before this one... and I've got to say, I think the idea has legs.

But I'd probably do it slightly different than ya'll though... starting with an extra-extra long pouch, I'd fold it in the middle and either sew or staple it so there'd be a tab at the back.

Also, it would be perfectly legal to use this in a tournament... the rules don't specify pouch type, just hold back devices, such as releases and the like.

BTW, I'm visualizing a speed loading pouch using this technique... you can seat the ball in the pouch with the index finger and already have a grip on the tab with the thumb and middle finger... load, pull and shoot in one motion!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> I've seen this idea a few times over the years... Skropi was the last to explore the concept before this one... and I've got to say, I think the idea has legs.
> But I'd probably do it slightly different than ya'll though... starting with an extra-extra long pouch, I'd fold it in the middle and either sew or staple it so there'd be a tab at the back.
> 
> Also, it would be perfectly legal to use this in a tournament... the rules don't specify pouch type, just hold back devices, such as releases and the like.
> ...


Like this?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

stevekt said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen this idea a few times over the years... Skropi was the last to explore the concept before this one... and I've got to say, I think the idea has legs.
> ...


I'd say very very similar to that... maybe a little less squared off looking on the bandtying side, more tapered looking


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Pretty well. Very nice! :violin:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

As Bill said, I did explore the concept, and with great success, if I may add. Its almost too easy to have a flawless release with this, as it is impossible to pinch the ammo in a different way, shot after shot. The actual release motion is also much easier, and lining up the pouch to the target becomes effortless. 
All that being said, I prefer the old fashioned way. The difficulty of the release, and the concentration needed, along with the satisfaction gained from holding the pouch exactly the same every time, just won me over, as I like the challenge. 
I do enjoy seeing others trying it though!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mr. Hays, Nike, and Skropi thank you so much for stopping by and giving your input.

I first saw this idea with the Chinese pouches with a magnet in it. And then I saw Stevekt's post where he had purchased some from hitman slingshots, thanks Stevekt! I got this idea because I wanted to try it out and see how well it worked before actually purchasing one. But I really love warrior pouches.

This time around, I tried sewing a piece of fabric onto my warrior pouch. I also placed a small piece of 1632 tubing at the end so it wouldn't slip so easily on my draw. It works great! Its just the time you have to take in sewing them and I'm not that great at sewing as you can see lol! And I'm impatient I just wanna shoot already! Lol

But then I came up with this new idea, I call THE TAB. You can turn your favorite pouch into a pinch grip pouch. All you have to do is slip it on! This works great especially for those who shoot tubes! Because you can just slip it on and off when you want to use it or not. This is good when you have multiple bandsets and different shooting styles. For example say I have looped tubes on my torque. Personally, I would slip on the tab to shoot OTT. But if I put the same set of tubes on my haresplitter, I would take off the tab so I could shoot more as a pfs. And Mr. Hays, that's how exactly I load it, so there's really no delay, except when using THE TAB because sometimes it will move around a little bit.

Here are some new pics below:
My first couple of pics is of my sewn pouch. The second set of pics is of THE TAB on a warrior pouch and on a Chinese pouch.


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

I wwas thinking a bit about this the last time it was posted too. I think id try a hole punched in the pouch then have the string poking through. Not sure of the best way to attatch the string though, glued or sewn maybe. The Idea would be to avoid having the top and bottom edges of the pouch pulled back, plus avoid having the string interrupt the seating position of the ammo.

I like the idea of the pouch just folded to form the tab at the back better I think though. Seems like a neat and easy solution.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for passing by and commenting Waimser! How do you mean a hole punch in the pouch? Can you please show an example or draw a picture? I'm curious to see your idea bro! Thanks!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lovetosling, Thanks for taking a peek!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Mr. Hays, Nike, and Skropi thank you so much for stopping by and giving your input.
> 
> I first saw this idea with the Chinese pouches with a magnet in it. And then I saw Stevekt's post where he had purchased some from hitman slingshots, thanks Stevekt! I got this idea because I wanted to try it out and see how well it worked before actually purchasing one. But I really love warrior pouches.
> 
> ...


You should come up with a more professional looking version and market it!

It looks like a salable item to me


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Mr. Hays! You really think so? I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Kawkan thanks for checking out my update!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Over the last decade, slingshots and their elastics have improved a whole lot... what hasn't had much of an evolutionary jump are the pouches.

If the tabbed pouches really are better then they represent another step in the overall evolution of slingshots and slingshot shooting... and if all that is true, then YES you have a very salable item!

Personally, I've yet to make one or really experiment with it yet, other than in my head... but you guys should make it and sell it if it's better... and leave guys like me back with the dinosaurs, or if guys like me want to keep up with the competition, force us to get them if we want to keep up.

That's what I and others have done with the slingshot frame itself and with shooting mechanics and style over the last 8 years or so... now, maybe, it's your turn!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I agree with Bill. I like the concept and it could really improve accuracy, and I'd be willing to pay money for a well done version as opposed to making a homespun one myself.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I can see slingshots becoming like compound bows in the future. That will be very good, but I am a recurve guy, so.... ????


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, I can't come up with my own explanation as to why it makes a difference but, I just tried it out and *"It works" *

*- *I used a piece of yarn (some kind of new age synthetic stuff that does not break) and a little plastic heart shaped bead for the *pinch grip* ...... Works like a good thing !! ... Releases smooth as silk and Loading is a breeze !!

CHEERS Covert5 - You have made my day !!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mr. Hays and Mikey, yeah that's true. I have seen some interesting pouches out there though like the punch pouch, pouches with magnets, and pouches with ammo alignment pieces. I'll have to look into the idea of making them commercially. Thank you for your opinions, suggestions, and support. They are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Well, I can't come up with my own explanation as to why it makes a difference but, I just tried it out and *"It works" *
> 
> *- *I used a piece of yarn (some kind of new age synthetic stuff that does not break) and a little plastic heart shaped bead for the *pinch grip* ...... Works like a good thing !! ... Releases smooth as silk and Loading is a breeze !!
> 
> CHEERS Covert5 - You have made my day !!


Woodbark! You made my day for checking this out and trying it! That's awesome how you used a bead! Isn't it amazing how something so simple and as little as a tab or a bead on a string, can effect and improve your shooting!

That's awesome! Our ideas sparking, personal tweaks incorporated, implementation and experimentations made together! I'd say for this thread, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! Thanks everyone! This forum is freakin awesome!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skropi said:


> I can see slingshots becoming like compound bows in the future. That will be very good, but I am a recurve guy, so....


Keep it simple Skropi!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I can see slingshots becoming like compound bows in the future. That will be very good, but I am a recurve guy, so....
> ...


Actually, the simplest thing is when someone can hit the target with the least effort. But who really wants this? 
Everyone in this forum is charmed by the challenge of shooting the seemingly....simple slingshot, so I believe most of us revel in the enjoyment we get when we make really hard shots with such "simple" and primitive weapons ????


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah yeah, I used the word "weapons". I am really drunk guys, it's Christmas!!!!!
(And I did manage to get some rest, finally)


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

skropi said:


> Yeah yeah, I used the word "weapons". I am really drunk guys, it's Christmas!!!!!
> (And I did manage to get some rest, finally)


Haaaa! Yeah, yeah, like weapons of mass destruction :hmm: :what: ..... come to think of it, may be a good way to go to war ..... don't shoot until you see the whites of their eyes :yeahthat:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Woodbark, a couple of questions. What slingshot did you try your homemade pinch pouch on? And did you shoot TTF or OTT? Thanks bro!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Woodbark, a couple of questions. What slingshot did you try your homemade pinch pouch on? And did you shoot TTF or OTT? Thanks bro!


Both, *Through* and *Over* the fork --- Both slingshots are my "home builts". and very possibly influenced by one or two *Bill Hays* designs. I believe the one attached is for sure one of his.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Woodbark, thanks for sharing a pic. Awesome frame! Did you make your pouch yourself? It looks like the inside walls are extra thick. How did you attach the yarn to the pouch? I can't really see it through the pic. Thanks!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Woodbark, thanks for sharing a pic. Awesome frame! Did you make your pouch yourself? It looks like the inside walls are extra thick. How did you attach the yarn to the pouch? I can't really see it through the pic. Thanks!


*re the Pouch*: I initially made it out of a piece of leather cut from my old Tilley wallet (very thin Hi-grade leather) The reason it looks thick - I was concerned that the holes would rip so I reinforced the 2 holes with patches. I glued them on with Contact Cement for flexibility - turned out to be a successful experiment.

I apologize for my bad camera skills - Anyway, my attachment method - first, I tied the yarn to a Q-tip stick - applied a drop of Ca glue - trim the stick to the width of the pouch (yarn in center) - thread the 2 ends of the yarn through the hole in the pouch and through the bead and knotted and sealed with Ca. (I will try taking another pic & post it)


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Woodbark, another picture would be much appreciated. Trying to picture the yarn tied to a q-tip stick and trimmed. Thanks buddy!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Woodbark, another picture would be much appreciated. Trying to picture the yarn tied to a q-tip stick and trimmed. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Woodbark, thanks bro! That's very interesting! The q-tip piece does not effect the ammo sitting in the pouch?


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Woodbark, thanks bro! That's very interesting! The q-tip piece does not effect the ammo sitting in the pouch?


covert5 - I also tried a piece of paperclip wire instead of the q-tip and it works just as good. but the string must be glued to the wire to keep it in place. Next experiment - I will be bending a loop in the wire like this ____O____ the loop will then be poking through the hole in the pouch - then it's just a matter of tying the string through the loop and attaching a pinch of choice to the string.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Woodbark that's awesome! The only concern I would have is that piece of a paperclip hitting our hand during a bandslap. What type of ammo are you using?


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Woodbark that's awesome! The only concern I would have is that piece of a paperclip hitting our hand during a bandslap. What type of ammo are you using?


 :aahhhh: YEOUCH! ...... Knock on wood - So far no hand-slaps or fork-hits but the thought of being attacked by a pouch loaded with a piece of wire :cursin:

All my shooting so far has been *indoors *(only started Oct this year) and I've been using *Garbanzo beans* for ammo .... not very accurate due to it's irregular shape but I'm cool with that..... actually, strange enough, I've been getting my share of bulls-eye hits so not complaining.

The good news is ! I just made a pretty decent Catch-box 20" W x 28'' H so I am ready to graduate to real ammo - I plan on using 3/8" steel


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Woodbark, that's awesome. What distance are you shooting from indoors?


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Woodbark, that's awesome. What distance are you shooting from indoors?


Thanks covert5

My indoor range is around 20 feet right now. I may be able to stretch it to 25. We'll see how the steel ammo feels with my band sets which are a bit on the light side right now.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for stopping by Portboy!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Woodbark, that's awesome. What distance are you shooting from indoors?
> ...


Awesome! Maybe you can try some plastic circular beads to be more accurate and consistent with your indoor shots. If you wanna remain in the food group, maybe frozen peas! Lol


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys, read this thread yesterday, and decided immediately to give this idea a chance. I will try this today


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Core, great job! You have awesome sewing skills! How did it work out for you?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys.....you are walking a dangerous path here, be careful ????


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

skropi said:


> Guys.....you are walking a dangerous path here, be careful


*skropi* - Could you please elaborate a bit with regard to the danger?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

The Core: That's a slick job with that pouch! I'm still dragging my feet on this project, but I do love the concept. How was your experience with shooting it?


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> The Core: That's a slick job with that pouch! I'm still dragging my feet on this project, but I do love the concept. How was your experience with shooting it?


I like it as well. It allows for twisting and seems safe enough ....... On that note - I'm anxious to see what *skropi *has to say about the danger!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Time to build a full leather version ????


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

OK, is it worth trying out this concept?
Yes, absolut!
But don't be disappointed, the advantage isn't as big as you may think. 
If you have problems with a clean release, you will love it. 
I haven't any release problems, but the release is way smoother. 
On the other side loading the pouch is a little bit more complicated. 
And be careful, it is absolutely important that the ammo sits centered in the pouch!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

woodbark said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Guys.....you are walking a dangerous path here, be careful
> ...


Don't worry mate, I am just joking ☺ I meant that you may come to prefer this way over our traditional one ????


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

for get that..I want control of the ball..& feel it in the pouch....traditional all the wat is for me....when I can no longer hold the ball..I will buy a dunkung

mechanical release....In fact they are intended for heavy tubes + 40 pound pull & big ammo...used for goat hunting in Cnina


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*the core* - this method is a lot cleaner than mine since there is no obstruction on the inside of the pouch.

I know form shooting with my mod that the ammo is easier to center, since the center crease in the pouch is now permanent.

Not sure what material you used for the attachment but it looks strong enough. Obviously a good Contact cement will provide the needed *flexibility* and *strength* to keep the *patch* reliably attached to the pouch.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I am glad you guys are experimenting with this idea in your own way. It may be helpful and it may not. It's just another tool out there for us to play around with. Great job gents!

Sling On!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

oldmiser said:


> for get that..I want control of the ball..& feel it in the pouch....traditional all the wat is for me....when I can no longer hold the ball..I will buy a dunkung
> mechanical release....In fact they are intended for heavy tubes + 40 pound pull & big ammo...used for goat hunting in Cnina


Hey, everyone can do it the way he wants!
If you found your way....nice for you! 
If someone is more open minded, let him try something different!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

the core said:


> Hi guys, read this thread yesterday, and decided immediately to give this idea a chance. I will try this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT, that right there.... that is a salable item!

Heck, I'd buy some just to check them out... and if they worked, I'd use them and sell them on my site if possible


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, read this thread yesterday, and decided immediately to give this idea a chance. I will try this today
> ...


I have an opinion of this contraption. It helps a TON with the release. In fact, it is almost impossible not to have the cleanest possible release with it. That being said, my release right now is at a level that I wouldn't benefit from this, so you Bill, more than certainly wouldn't find it more accurate. It does make shooting a bit more relaxing though, as less attention is paid to pouch hold and release. 
But this is a coin with more than two sides. There is another definite advantage of this, and it's even more important. It really helps with heavier draw weights. It's just so much easier to draw, anchor (or not anchor), keep steady, and release cleanly, with a heavy draw. That alone makes it worth it to me, but I've decided that I just prefer the old fashioned way. Just a personal choice of mine.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh come on *skropi *... don't be such an old "fuddy duddy" .... you gotta have it on at least one of your slingshots


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I might try this. My release sucks due to my pinching the ball.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

VAshooter said:


> I might try this. My release sucks due to my pinching the ball.


Try it! Try it! Try it!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Oh come on *skropi *... don't be such an old "fuddy duddy" .... you gotta have it on at least one of your slingshots


I did use it for some shots, but I really prefer to go down in draw weight to achieve the same result. I have a knack for making things hard for myself, most members here know this trait of mine ????
To be frank, this has served me well!
Of course, I am not looking down on anyone trying to improve using new techniques! We are all here to have fun! 
Here guys, I used the word.... "fun"!!!!!!!!! I fully expect to be congratulated, as it was much harder than you think!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

VAshooter said:


> I might try this. My release sucks due to my pinching the ball.


You could just go down in draw weight, to help with ammo hold. But yeah, this pouch innovation, does help a lot!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I have dropped my draw weight and that has helped. I no longer hunt grizzly bears or even deer so heavy bands and large caliber lead balls are not necessary. I can take down the blossoms in my magnolia tree with light bands or tubes.


----------

